# Weed helped my DP



## Guest (Dec 31, 2013)

This post may seem absurb to the majority but i want to ask it anyway. I have tried b enzos,ssri,snri, amphetimines. None touched my DP. A month ago i decided to try weed. My DP wasnt drug induced. Anyway, i tried weed and it allowed m e to be in the present moment. It's strange cau se ive read that weed can caus e schizohrenia etc., worsen anxiety. But it had the oosite effect on me. I was thinking of getting a medical marijuana license, any suggestions?


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2014)

At least weed is natural, unlike pharmaceutical meds with there countless side effects.

If you can mange to take weed in moderation, sure, I believe it can be helpful for some. The problem is most people don't do it in moderation and it ends up being unhealthy for mind and body.

If you take away all the illegal b/s and the scare and fear campaign crap around pot, you'll find it has many powerful and beneficial medicinal uses.


----------



## Rapunzally (Jul 27, 2010)

Sometimes when I've been drinking alcohol and start to sober up, my DP goes! Unfortunately I'm too drunk to appreciate it, but I almost think my brain sobers itself too much and starts to eat into my DP 

Who knows.


----------



## JeffW (Jan 17, 2009)

Wow, this one was potent for me. I am in the same camp of Cannabis providing deep consistent relief from the symptoms of depersonalization. Years of hearing how this plant can CAUSE the condition has stirred up anxiety, and I try to head for the hills, by not reading one word. Sure, as a teenager I've had panic attacks from a few times that I smoked, but things are way different as an adult (and then some...I'm 58). I jokingly say that my days are like s--t, but my evenings sublime. I will not smoke. Instead, I bake up a savory cracker, and every evening I nosh on one cracker. I feel grounded, emotions flow, and by me, it's like kissing the cheek of God. I'm not of the mindset to eat Cannabis around the clock, and for all I know, this might be massochistic, but I guess I still feel that hopefully I'll "come back in" from activities such as Yoga, or meditation....only problem is that I seem to not get off my butt to partake in these modalities. My nightly nosh removes so much of the punch from this condition....and if I told you how long I've lived with it, no one would believe me. Anyway, to the original poster, thank you for sharing your experience. Best of luck on your journey.

Jeff


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2014)

Jeff, can I ask how long you've had dp/dr? 

Phil


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2014)

> teh345" data-cid="317602" data-time="1388515855">
> 
> Yasin what was yours triggered by again?


Apparently a therapist once said that I had PTSD, anxiety from childhood trauma. I am guessing though it's me being to much in my head. Attaching myself to much to words and opinions, if that makes sense. I think to much and talk. I've always been like this though.

I just...I don't know, there's tons of bad articles linked to weed man. I already sort of had a psychosis episode, just once walking back from school. I've heard other members using Weed which helped but long term worsened them. There's alot of contradictory sources.

Being honest though, it is from childhood trauma. I'm not even sure if the voice in my head is mine or is suppose to be another voice idk confusing ever since this schizo thing. I have noticed though my distorted thinking. I always tend to have a blank expression when thinknig or all the time. I do believe that i would have yelled at a public place but i just keep it in. Idk, this is a very controversial topic, as it will prolly unhinge me in the long run

Also,


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2014)

Philo said:


> At least weed is natural, unlike pharmaceutical meds with there countless side effects.
> 
> If you can mange to take weed in moderation, sure, I believe it can be helpful for some. The problem is most people don't do it in moderation and it ends up being unhealthy for mind and body.
> 
> If you take away all the illegal b/s and the scare and fear campaign crap around pot, you'll find it has many powerful and beneficial medicinal uses.


what would you mean by moderation? As in doing it everyday is bad? Do you mean like doing it once a week or once every 3 days?


----------



## flat (Jun 18, 2006)

I remember just starting to smoke some pot...just had a puff or two...when I completely snapped out of my dp. Only lasted a few seconds but it was nice. There are some studies that you can find on google that very small amounts of marijuana have potent antidepressant effects...but the more you smoke it has the opposite effect by causing depression. Strange. Maybe somehow toy around with just small amounts of pot if possible. I'd like to try hemp tea since it's related to pot but I can't find it in north america.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2014)

yas. said:


> what would you mean by moderation? As in doing it everyday is bad? Do you mean like doing it once a week or once every 3 days?


Ohh that's too hard to answer. I think each and everyone of us knows what moderation is to ourselves. It's a very personal thing I think. I only use pot during difficult periods. That might last for a few weeks or even a month, then I stop and might not go near it for a year. It all depends on how I'm coping.

I do think doing something every day isn't moderation though. I guess you have to just gauge it and be truthful to yourself about how you feel.

P


----------



## gates_e1 (Jul 29, 2013)

Yama said:


> This post may seem absurb to the majority but i want to ask it anyway. I have tried b enzos,ssri,snri, amphetimines. None touched my DP. A month ago i decided to try weed. My DP wasnt drug induced. Anyway, i tried weed and it allowed m e to be in the present moment. It's strange cau se ive read that weed can caus e schizohrenia etc., worsen anxiety. But it had the oosite effect on me. I was thinking of getting a medical marijuana license, any suggestions?


Yama, I have been having the exact same experience...I am currently on some drugs (ssris) but want soo badly to just be able to smoke marijuana all the time because every time I do, I usually come back into reality and it feels GREAT. but then I think...what if this is just what being high feels like and I think that its "coming back into reality....." Idk tho it always feels like intense relief from depersonalization. Frustratingly my parents are completely close minded when it comes to alternative medicine and are about to kick me out of the house if they find out I am smoking again.....

Anyways I was just so glad to see that you have had the same experience....most people say their dp was CAUSED by marijuana, (mine wasn't) so I have felt very alone when I felt like I was the only one to have RELIEF from dp with marijuana.

Also.....apparently Harvard just proved that marijuana does NOT cause schizophrenia!! and there is a ton of research coming out about how it has shown to relieve symptoms of PTSD and also epilepsy and other mental and biological issues.

I am curious as to whether or not you have learned anymore about why weed is giving us relief? have you found ways to relief w/o weed?


----------



## MiketheAlien (Nov 7, 2013)

This is just an experience I had, just thought I would share since it is kind of on topic.

I was 8 months into my recovery plan to try and beat DPDR, feeling a bit better from diet, exercise, good sleep routine, and I started to feel a bit more confident. I really did not want to go back on anti-depressants or use any prescription drugs to help with my DPDR. I started to think that perhaps if I gave weed another try, with the proper resources and information, that it might help me, and be something alternative to medications. I got a medical marijuana card, pretty easy to get in Canada, and started looking into different strains. I tried a handful of times to use weed medicinally, but each time it made my symptoms worse. I would possibly feel a bit better, feel myself more, for a brief period of time, but soon after the anxiety and extreme dissociation came back full force. I tried this every few weeks, hoping that it would be different and positive, I really wanted it to work dammit! It has been about 6 months since I used it last and I feel so much better, again, but I tend to wonder where I would be in my recovery if I hadnt tried using it again. Anyways, I just thought I would share a bit of food for thought, I know it may help for some, but just be careful. All the best on your journey,


----------



## kelly326 (Dec 10, 2013)

Weed has made mine better when I smoke it


----------



## Anonymity (Jul 8, 2013)

Yama said:


> I am guessing though it's me being to much in my head. Attaching myself to much to words and opinions, if that makes sense. I think to much and talk. I've always been like this though.


I notice this a lot with myself. I latch onto a phrase or a belief in life, and then live with that in mind. It changes too often though...


----------



## Anonymity (Jul 8, 2013)

Yama said:


> This post may seem absurb to the majority but i want to ask it anyway. I have tried b enzos,ssri,snri, amphetimines. None touched my DP. A month ago i decided to try weed. My DP wasnt drug induced. Anyway, i tried weed and it allowed m e to be in the present moment. It's strange cau se ive read that weed can caus e schizohrenia etc., worsen anxiety. But it had the oosite effect on me. I was thinking of getting a medical marijuana license, any suggestions?


I started smoking weed again recently since my anxiety isn't as present as it use to be.

I feel alive when I am high; like I have the feeling of living without DP, and being in the present, and being able to register things I see around me; adapting to my environment/people, etc. Although my anxiety increases tenfold, at least I get a glimpse of life without DP.

Weed doesn't sound like a solution, but I feel like it can put you on the right path, I see things a lot clearer when I am high, and can possibly use that to my advantage into getting better. Only if my short term memory wasn't so bad, and I could hold on to the 'epiphanies' I have when I am high.


----------



## Feanor (May 11, 2014)

Weed that we smoke here, in croatia, europe, triggerd my DP. first few times it was like feeling wierd, and then DP. all after smoking weed. now it is problem, because its here for months after last smoke.


----------

